# Can't burn to DVD :(

## Toe Knee

Hi,

  I've installed Gentoo fairly recentley, but also had the same problem under mandrake.  The problem is, I can't burn DVD's.

I've got a Sony - DWU18A drive, it's supposed to do RW for both + and - formats as well as RW for cd's.  I can get it to burn cd's fine, using k3b.  But, I have been unbale to burn any DVD's yet. I have only tried -DVD's, but that shouldn't be a problem as they are supported.

Whenever I try to burn a DVD I always get the following error message...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> growisofs
> 
> -----------------------
> ...

 

I'm using kernel-2.6.5-gentoo,  growisofs version 5.13,  front-ending to mkisofs: mkisofs 2.01a24 and k3b 0.11.6.

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## Toe Knee

I just thought I'd mention, I can format DVD's,

As there is some drive activity, I assumed maybe a little bit was written, so I formatted, and formatting works, but still no writing  :Sad: 

Thanks again,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Toe Knee,

Have you tried the UDF writing patch?

Start here  http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/ If you have a 2.4 kernel, don't burn anything bigger then physical memory. Practice on +RWs

----------

## Toe Knee

Thanks for the reply.

As noted eariler, I am using a 2.6.5 kernel.

I didn't know of the UDF patch, what does it do?

and, I'll go read that page now.

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Toe Knee,

The patch provides UDF writing. The kernel tree only has UDF reading. You format your DVD+RW then use it like any other random access filesystem.

The bug in 2.4 kernels (I've not tested 2.6 yet) was to allow dirty buffers waiting to be written to take up all available memory. It was supposed to be fixed in 2.6 but its not been stable enough for me to test yet.

----------

## Toe Knee

Thanks for the info,

I only really wanted to use the DVD's like big cd's.  Take them round to my mates houses and show them whatevers on them.  I don't really need to use them like any other random access filesystem.

I'll try burning something small in a minute.

Thanks,

----------

## Toe Knee

Ok, so I tried burning 130mb of stuff, and then again with <1mb of stuff.

Same errors as above  :Sad: 

Grrrr, this is starting to annoy me a bit now,

Thanks again.

----------

## chorche

Hi,

I have similar problem with SONY DRU-500A firmware 2.0c, after upgrading firmware to 2.0h the burning process went without error. According to vendor, this upgrade improves performance and reliability with new medias.

Try to check your vendor for firmware update.

I have kernel 2.6.5, k3b 0.11.9, cdrdao 1.1.8, cdrecord 2.1a27, dvd+rw-format 4.8, growisofs 5.17, mkisofs 2.1a27.

----------

## Jimboberella

From the author of DVD+RW tools listed at http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/tools/?M=A

 *Quote:*   

> IMPORTANT NOTE! A bug was introduced in version 5.19, which manifests itself by inability to finalize recording, it takes forever to "flush cache." Apply hotfix or download patched tar-ball. If you have suffered from this bug and have non-finalized DVD±R media, you can use this snippet to "revive" it. DVD+RW media can be finalized with dvd+rw-format -lead-out. 

 

I hope this can be put into the ebuild soon.

----------

## jannis

I got the same prob with my Samsung TS-H552.

When I reboot I can burn 1 DVD without any problem but every try to burn a DVD without rebooting ends with this error  :Sad: 

----------

## thepi

The latter is a bug in <2.6.11.6 kernels and is not related to the other problem. Just update your kernel, or search for the patch on the Kernel Mailinglist.

pi~

----------

